# Game #47 (2/2): Los Angeles Lakers @ Indiana Pacers



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> *Lakers - Pacers Preview*
> 
> After helping the Los Angeles Lakers end their longest losing streak of the season with another dominating performance, Kobe Bryant looks to continue his superb play Friday in a matchup with the Indiana Pacers.
> 
> ...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Note to bynum. Play Defense. Thats all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm thinking we'll get the victory. I'm hoping so, anyway.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

Lakers - 100
Pacers - 89


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Ever since Odom came back, one positive thing was we held out opponents to under 100 during the regular time. Hope it remains that way and start February with a win.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm not too worried about the Pacers, but I'm worried about the Lakers not being too worried about them.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

All the pacer fans see themseleves winning this one easily haha


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

If the Lakers can't get rebounds in this game, they lose....


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good luck guys :cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Auggie said:


> good luck guys :cheers:


Thanks, yo!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Good grief Bynum getting smoked already by JO. Here we go again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jermaine O'Neal - 9
Lakers - 6

Early on.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Is Odom gonna do anything , is Smush gonna stop playing Rucker park ball he made an impossibly stupid pass.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is Odom not playing? The box score on Yahoo! has Turiaf starting...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nevermind...I'm trippin'.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

lakers aren't even competing, once again Kobe needs to ditch this laid back approach screw these guys who wanna play soft and jack jumpers go for 60 until they find a heartbeat. 

They're getting dunks and lay-ups and we're acting like we're scared of the paint. 

Murphy, Dun;leavy and Tinsely are 3 terrible defenders, Attack them damn it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I agree with you. If they're not getting it done early, don't wait until later to take over the game. If you have to do it in the first quarter, do it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

All of our depth is evaporating. Farmar comes in and makes a turnover right away. Now Foster's in and is sure to destroy us on the glass.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not even watching the game, and I can tell we're playing like ****.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is stupid and PJ and Kobe are just walking around like the're in a freaking daze not a care in the damn world while the team plays lazy and with no energy. We need someone to light a fore under these guys not this laid back oh well approach. 

Kobe needs to start yelling at these guys, start scoring and attacking. 

PJ needs to start fussing and cussing. 

We are fading this season bigtime. All them damn road games have softened us up.

24-12 Pacers.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

PJ needs to tell KB to get aggressive, I would rather Kobe miss than those suckers play bad.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Odom with two early fouls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, at least we're not down by double digits after one quarter.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Since kwame's been out we haven't outrebounded anyone basically. Pathetic. 

End of 1st Pacers 26-18. Pacers were 3-13 and we couldn't catch up. Getting smacked on the offensive boards again. 

Evans jacks up another brick instead of making the extra pass to a wide open Farmar. 

Why is everyone beside Kobe playing so terribly. He's passing the ball and we still can't get anyone going. 

Vlad needs more shots but we keep setting up the wrong guys. Evans needs to stop shooting outside and attack the basket or pass the ball.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

4-1 and Farmar turns it over


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Since kwame's been out we haven't outrebounded anyone basically. Pathetic.
> 
> End of 1st Pacers 26-18. Pacers were 3-13 and we couldn't catch up. Getting smacked on the offensive boards again.
> 
> ...


Evans has been playing like Sasha of the beginning lately.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Scoring 18 points in the first quarter is pretty horrible. They won't have as bad a quarter as that again for the rest of the game.

We just need to make sure we stop the Pacers from getting 25+ in every quarter. If we hold them under 100, I think we win the game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Would someone please tackle Evans why is he getting so many shots and shooters like farmar, Sasha and Vlad getting hardly any. Evans has got to know his role or eat some pine.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We can win this game if Kobe and Odom play like allstars and stop messing around. Odom looks confused at times.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We can't guard the Post at all, Turiaf nor Bynum. Ike is killing us now. kwame really means alot to our interior defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> We can't guard the Post at all, Turiaf nor Bynum. Ike is killing us now. kwame really means alot to our interior defense.


Yeah, that's what is most missed about his game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I have greatly underestimated Kwame's importance to the Lakers. His statistics are deceiving.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe attempted only 3 shots, he as got to be more aggressive. I hate playing catch-up game. He is the only guy who can put the others guys in foul trouble.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Cookie!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like they're starting to play better here in the 2nd quarter...cutting into the lead. 

We had 18 at the end of one...we have 15 midway through the second...why can't they just start the games like that?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame's athleticism is most missed, his quickness and strength keeps the athletic guys in check now we have disadvataes with all our bigs, Cook to slow and soft, Bynum too slow and not strong, Ronny to small and hyper.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers don't have legs to drive to the basket.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Pacers are shooting 14/34, only 40%. How do we capitalize? By shooting 13/33, 39%.

Moral of this post? CAPITALIZE!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bynum and Cook, both with 3 fouls.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We're playing terribly yet are only down 5 I'm not quite sure what that means. 

Smush is bigger than Tinsely, then why in hell is he getting used on the block, then he gets mad and runs over Tinsley for the charge. Stupid. But then he hits a 3. 

Bynum has 3 fouls, as does Ronny.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe's shot looks real bad right now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe's shot looks real bad right now


Yeah, 1/5 doesn't appear to be very good...he'll have a better 2nd half.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Im getting a headache watching this crap.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anyone want to update the score for me? Yahoo appears to have stopped updating the game...it says there's been a timeout called for like 5 minutes now...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

By the end of the game, we would have our 4 starters fouled out.

Geez.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow we're down 3 in the worst 1st half of a game i've seen 2 teams play in a long time We should be down 20.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Anyone want to update the score for me? Yahoo appears to have stopped updating the game...it says there's been a timeout called for like 5 minutes now...


We are down by 3 points

44-41 Pacers at the Half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lynx said:


> We are down by 3 points
> 
> 44-41 Pacers at the Half.


Thanks. I hate this stupid tape delay.

Normally, I would wait for the game to start, but I have work so I won't be able to watch it...anyway, down 3 at the half doesn't seem too bad...Pacers really aren't playing that well...we're just playing that much worse.

GO LAKERS! STEP IT UP!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Thanks. I hate this stupid tape delay.
> 
> Normally, I would wait for the game to start, but I have work so I won't be able to watch it...anyway, down 3 at the half doesn't seem too bad...Pacers really aren't playing that well...we're just playing that much worse.
> 
> GO LAKERS! STEP IT UP!


No Lakers game on the display TVs.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Haven't seen Kobe shoot it this poorly in quite awhile. He needs to come out attacking and try and grab the lead for us early in the 3rd.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Theonee said:


> No Lakers game on the display TVs.


I can set it on only two TVs, which I'm sure I'll do anyway, but I'm working with my supervisor tonight, who is a complete and utter 100% *****.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Thank god for some engery. Lakers are playing well in the 3rd qtr.

Carlisle just T'ed up.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush played well in this quarter, Maybe Phil pointed out that he cna rape Tinsley.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Indiana ties it at 70, Lakers haven't scored yet in the fourth quarter, 4 minutes passed into the quarter.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We can't buy a ****ing bucket in the 4th qtr.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Someone needs to smack Kobe. You just stole the ball..relax and setup a play rather than jacking up a trey.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bynum is a ****ing paperweight...i swear to god


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers are melting at a faster rate than the polar ice.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we lost to another ****ty eastern conference team..well phil better kiss the hopes of him going 6-2 on this road trip good bye


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe has 5 steals and Smush 6 , overall 16 steals for the lakers, whata waste.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Theonee said:


> Kobe has 5 steals and Smush 6 , overall 16 steals for the lakers, whata waste.


Lakers had 20 Turnovers as well.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd like to thank Phil Jackson for costing us another game. He sits like a bump on the log and allows our lead to evaporate while not calling a timeout or putting in some subs. I'm getting sick and tired of PJ just sitting there like he doesn't care. 

Odom is playing like grabage. Straight garbage he had Dunleavy on his back and wasn't attacking. 

Smush started showing up ain't mad at him. 

Bynum played like a chump. Did nothing. 

Kobe played a terrible floor game and shooting game. 

We are fading fast time to make a trade or its over. Our depth has gone away. Farmar, sasha, Crook, Turiaf, or Evans are hardly giving us anything. 

This was a winnable game but they didn;t play with any urgency. 

Without any energy they could get run off the floor against the Wizards.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> I'd like to thank Phil Jackson for costing us another game. He sits like a bump on the log and allows our lead to evaporate while not calling a timeout or putting in some subs. I'm getting sick and tired of PJ just sitting there like he doesn't care.
> 
> Odom is playing like grabage. Straight garbage he had Dunleavy on his back and wasn't attacking.
> 
> ...


I have always hated Phils, let them figure out themselves method.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Something must be wrong with the officiating too, Bryant didn't go to line at all during the second half, except for 1 technical.
I don't blame Kobe that much, he is entitled to have some bad games, and other Lakers did not step up.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> I'd like to thank Phil Jackson for costing us another game. He sits like a bump on the log and allows our lead to evaporate while not calling a timeout or putting in some subs. I'm getting sick and tired of PJ just sitting there like he doesn't care.
> 
> Odom is playing like grabage. Straight garbage he had Dunleavy on his back and wasn't attacking.
> 
> ...


lol nothing new...were going to get pounded by washington tomorrow...this team is shire garbaaage


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Theonee said:


> I have always hated Phils, let them figure out themselves method.


It has worked in the past but I can see your point.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Theonee said:


> I have always hated Phils, let them figure out themselves method.


I love the method. It may not work so well during the beginning/middle of season, but it mentally prepares his players come end of season, and during the playoffs. The season is a marathon, losing a few games b/c of it isn't a big deal.

Lakers are still getting used to having Odom back, and are still without Walton and Kwame. I expected them to struggle a few games.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I have to admit that I was wrong. Walton is just as important to the team as Kwame is. The Lakers need to get healthy fast.

As for the game;Smush played well. Kobe was cold. I don't know what the heck is wrong with Odom. Bynum can't guard anybody. Turiaf is to small; The bench was not productive; and Phil cannot change his coaching style. The Lakers need to get healthy before they won't remember how good their chemistry was. I would not be surprised if Odom trade talks come back up.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

oh well, another loss, I am ****ing hate it, damn. Hope we can bounce back tomorrow.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Eternal said:


> I love the method. It may not work so well during the beginning/middle of season, but it mentally prepares his players come end of season, and during the playoffs. The season is a marathon, losing a few games b/c of it isn't a big deal.
> 
> Lakers are still getting used to having Odom back, and are still without Walton and Kwame. I expected them to struggle a few games.


Seriously. How does Phil get away with this garbage? You'd think he won 9 championships or something..?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm so disappointed right now with the Lakers, but like it has been stated, we're not completely healthy right now and we were bound to struggle at some point in the season. They need to forget about this game, and just move on to Washington tomorrow night.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Are you ****ing kidding me?! 

How the hell did we lose that game?! Phil Jackson! That's why.

What the hell was that idiot thinking at the start of the 4th? Everyone in the Goddamn building knew Indiana was going to come back with all of those losers on the court for us.

****ing moron. Good God. Seriously...this guy is solely responsible for this team's collapse.

****ing pathetic coaching.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me?!
> 
> How the hell did we lose that game?! Phil Jackson! That's why.
> 
> ...


GET RID OF PHIL! ITS THE ONLY ANSWER!!!!!!11


----------

